# IBS research study Los Angeles area $$$



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

Cedars-Sinai Medical Center GI Motility Research is seeking men and women with IBS to participate in a research study focusing on potential treatment for this difficult condition. Your participation will be medically supervised. You will receive free non-invasive tests to assess bacteria levels in the gut.If you or a friend are interested in participating or would like moreinformation, please call the GI Motility Research Office at Cedars-SinaiMedical Center at (310) 423-3792 or (310) 423-0880.*Compensation: $200*


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

BumpAre you going to do it, F?


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

You betchya


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Wish I was there!


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

contact your local medical clinics, quite often they have a trials in your area .


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

I contacted a study in my area for what I assume by what the nurse told me as for a new medication. She told me I would have to go ###19 days with no meds. I said no way, I would cheat and be like a junkie to get some anti-d meds before the time was up. Good luck on your study though!


----------

